# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 7/13 & 14



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 7/13 & 14. Some of the frogs available this weekend include:
Azureus, Leucomelas, Green & Black Auratus, Bakhuis, Patricia, Bicolor, Orange Sirensis (lamasi), Rio Branco Pumilio, Cristobal Pumilio. Also available lots of supplies, ten gallon horizontal & vertical vivariums.


----------

